# Bei Schlüsselverlust das gehäuse knacken?



## -FA- (13. Februar 2010)

*Bei Schlüsselverlust das gehäuse knacken?*

Hallo, bekanntlich hat ja das Thermaltake Shark Schlüssel wo man die Seite und die Front Tür abschließen kann. da ich evtl. bei einer LAN-Party mal plane das ding abzuschließen dass da niemand dran rummacht hab ich evt. Angst das schlüsselchen zu verlieren. Jetzt zum "Was wäre wenn": Wenn man da jetzt wirklich die schlüssel verliert; gibts da ersatz oder muss man dann das case knacken?

ich frag das wire schon gesagt, ob ich auf das abschließen verzichten soll!


----------



## Menthe (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bei Schlüsselverlust das gehäuse knacken?*

Also ich hatte mal das Thermaltake Soprano. Da konnte man die Front auch aufmachen, selbst wenn sie abgeschlossen war.


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bei Schlüsselverlust das gehäuse knacken?*



Equitas schrieb:


> Also ich hatte mal das Thermaltake Soprano. Da konnte man die Front auch aufmachen, selbst wenn sie abgeschlossen war.


Ich habe das Soprano DX, bei dem ist es *nicht* möglich!

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Menthe (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bei Schlüsselverlust das gehäuse knacken?*

Ich meine ja auch das normale Soprano nicht das DX. 

@ -FA- Probiers doch einfach aus ob es geht.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bei Schlüsselverlust das gehäuse knacken?*

Lass den schlüssel doch zu hause?

ps: habe das armor vhbws 6000+ und wenn da das eine seitenteil zu is isses zu - man kann aber noch den mobo schlitten rausziehen xDD oder die psu rausschrauben und dann durchgreifen um von innen den mechanismus zu entriegeln was aber nich so einfach geht xD aber dafür könnte man so bei mir das window entfernen


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bei Schlüsselverlust das gehäuse knacken?*



Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> Lass den schlüssel doch zu hause?
> 
> ps: habe das armor und wenn da das eine seitenteil zu is isses zu - man kann aber noch den mobo schlitten rausziehen xDD


Im übrigen waren bei mir 2 Schlüssel dabei.
Einen kann man mitnehmen, einen zuhause lassen...

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## -FA- (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bei Schlüsselverlust das gehäuse knacken?*

Also wenn man es abschließt dann geht da nichts mehr auf. Da hakt ein bügle in der tür ein.


----------



## Professor Frink (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bei Schlüsselverlust das gehäuse knacken?*

ich glaub wennde Zeit hast kriegste diese Sicherung auch auf, evt mit nem Draht durch die Lüftungsschlitze etc...


----------



## DAEF13 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bei Schlüsselverlust das gehäuse knacken?*

Der Schlüssel ist glaub ich sogar bei jedem TT Gehäuse gleich. Du könntest vllt. mal fragen (per E-mail) ob sie dir noch mehr schicken könnten.

€dit: Guck dir das mal an: http://shop.tt-germany.com/index.php/cat/c23_Zubehoer.html

Wegen 1€ kann man nicht meckern, oder?


----------



## Philipus II (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bei Schlüsselverlust das gehäuse knacken?*

Alternativ kannste dir den Schlüssel auch nachmachen lassen- natürlich, bevor du ihn verlierst.


----------

